# Adaptil



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Does anybody have any experience of Adaptil?
Is it very good?

I have a friend whos young dog is quite destructive when left home alone for any amount of time, I mean even for half an hour!
She has plenty to occupy her, chew toys, etc etc and is not left alone long but this happens every time.

Could Adaptil possibly help her do you think?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

jo-pop said:


> Does anybody have any experience of Adaptil?
> Is it very good?
> 
> I have a friend who's young dog is quite destructive when left home alone for any amount of time, I mean even for half an hour!
> ...


Personally I have found Adaptil as is, DAP as was, is effective. I have and still use the plug ins and collars. Used it for Kobi who was a stressy dog outside as a pup and younger dog and I still used them for times of stress like fireworks. They are not a magical overnight cure though, which is why I think people say they dont work, they can help calm and take the ege off, but also need to be used in conjuction with desensitisation and behaviour modification.
Well worth trying deffinately usually cheaper on line, Online Vet | Get Cheap Pet Medicine and Treatments Online From Vet-Medic - Vet-Medic is where I get mine but shop around.

Dont know what she is doing already but things that can help as well are
Leaving a T-shirt or jumper you have worn in their Bed, your smell can re-assure. leaving a radio down low on a talking station, the sound of voices can be an assurance and better then silence. Instead of shutting them in say a kitchen with a solid door closed on them, a dog control gate, (taller ad more robust then a baby gate) can help as they sometimes dont feel so shut it. Taking them out as late as possible before you have to leave can also help.
A tired dog who has got rid of excess energy is more likely to settle. Sometimes leaving them with a large soft toy in their crate or bed (especially with pups as it can mimic a mum or litter mate to cuddle up too, which is how they often sleep in the litter) 
Always leave them with a Kong, safe chew or treat ball or even a couple of tasty biscuits but something so they make a good association with being left.
Never make a big fuss about leaving, take them into the area they are to be left, give the goody and leave, no goodbyes nothing walk away. When you return ignore at first, until coat off shoes changed kettle on etc, then call them and give attention.

Lastly they need to have alone time whilst you are in, and it needs to be built up gradually as they cope. Always return before they get stressed out and while still quiet, even if first off its literally for a couple of minutes. By doing it gradually and before they get stressed out, it teaches leaving means you will be back always, and they dont associate stress with leaving, as they havent had time to get really really stressed out if that makes sense.

She may be doing a lot of this already, but maybe something there she hasnt and can try.


----------

